

With Bright Benches, London Shows Off Its Love Of Books - Shivetya
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/07/14/331396567/with-bright-benches-london-shows-off-its-love-of-books

======
jjgreen
More benches would be welcome in London, most existing benches are designed to
be uncomfortable, so as to dissuade the homeless from hanging around.

